# I need advise on a new purchase



## johnnyg0168 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am in the business of buying a new smoker and I want a charcoal/stick burner.  I have it narrowed down to four or five cabinet smokers and need any advise from people who have used them.

first is the ole hickory ultra que.  It has plenty of cooking room, is pretty simple to operate and produces damn good food.  I have gotten to play with a cto which is the next size up but really similar.  the only issue I have is they sure are proud of the price of he ultra que.  5000plus, and that's quite a bit for someone just starting out getting into this.

second is the backwoods g2 party with wheels and a guru to stabilize the temps,  I have gotten to loo at one pretty close at a competition this year and they seem to build pretty good smokers.  with the add ons I want the price is pretty close to want I want to spend.

third is the stumps  baby lx.  there are no dealers I my area to check one out and really don't now much about gravity fed smokers at all so any help would be greatly appreciated.  stumps smokers with accessories is in my neighborhood for what I want to spend, just wish I knew more about them.

fourth is Myron Mixons gravity fed smokers.  they look like they are very well made and with a guru the temps should stay consistant.  I got to look at one of his bigger smokers and they seemed to built like a tank.  they are also in my range of spending.

fifth and finally a yoder 1500.  Kinda high priced but should be able to cook everything I would want to in a competition.  I have two pellet grills now and really don't know if I want to spend that kind of money on another.

someone told me not to rule out the Humphreys smokers because the are built just as good as a backwoods and you get more grill for you money.  I would have play with one before I made a decision on one of hem.

I am asking for any input from you guys and gals that use any of the pits I have mentioned and send me some information about them.

johnny


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 31, 2015)

If I ever upgrade my smoking gear to something in that price range, a cabinet smoker is on the top of my list.  Can't help you with your decision but want to thank you for listing the smokers you are considering.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of them.   

The UltraQue - HOLY MOLY!  Now THAT's a smoker. Well beyond anything I'd ever need. 

The Backwoods G2 - Well built, great fuel and protein capacity.

Stumps Baby LX - Well built and I like the gravity feed concept.  Never used one but ya gotta love Stump!

Myron Mixon's Gravity Fed Smokers - Once again, well made and nice concept.  Long burn time and excellent capacity.

Yoder 1500 - A pellet smoker.  I have Yoder on my wish list but the Stockton is the model that appeals to me and its a stick burner.

Humphrey's Smokers - Well made and a wide variety to choose from.  Seem reasonably priced too.

I'll bet if you contact the manufacturers they'll put you in touch with someone in your area who owns one.


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Jul 31, 2015)

a the Ultra Que would be only If I had the money that I could just play with, although it comes stock with all the add ons that I would want on one of the less expensive cabinets.  ole hickory pits are very nice.  I have thought about talking to them and seeing if two or three of us bought one at the same time if they would give us a break but haven't yet.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Jul 31, 2015)

Also in the cabinet category, I've been very happy with my medium Spicewine.  With a guru and a charcoal box it has a lot of cooking space for a good price.


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Aug 9, 2015)

does it come with the charcoal box, or is it an option I have to purchase.  I will definitely have a guru on whatever cabinet I get.  Its a lot easier to govern the temp swings.  I have two pellet smokers now and will probably sell one or both when I decide what I am going to get.  I really need two one for long cooks and one for short cooks like chicken.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought the box and guru separate.  The basket was from XXL and it works great with my guru, ran 14 hours yesterday on about 12 pounds of charcoal plus chunks.  I looked a lot at Assassin smokers first since they came witha guru, but found the Spicewine used in good shape.  Good luck shopping!


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Aug 9, 2015)

they are priced right and made in Missouri, I could go pick it up and save shipping.  14 hours is great that's what I am wanting.  backwoods and Humphreys claim cook times like that also.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2015)

Dang, those Spicewine cabinet smokers are nice!  I'd never heard of them until this thread.


----------



## add2255 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have the backwoods party with wheels and xl Fire box and I absolutely love it and I don't even use my guru it keeps the temps so well takes alittle bit to get use too though


----------

